# New Article Published "Light & Legendary: VITUS 979"



## kohl57 (Mar 14, 2019)

I have recently published a new article on my “On the Drops” blog:

LIGHT & LEGENDARY: VITUS 979

https://on-the-drops.blogspot.com/2016/ ... s-979.html

This is actually a complete re-write and expansion of my original article on the Peugeot PX-10DU to include the whole story of the Vitus 979, its origins, development, design, manufacture, professional team use and commercial models.

The Vitus 979, in production from 1979-1997, was one of the most successful racing bicycles ever with more than 145,000 built and often tete de la course in the professional peloton from 1980-1988. Perhaps best associated with Sean Kelly, Peugeot’s “Foreign Legion” and the Colombians, it figured prominently in the internationalization of Continental cycling during the decade. 

As always, corrections, suggestions and additions of photos and information are welcome.

Peter Kohler
Washington, DC USA


----------



## slowride (Mar 14, 2019)

Greetings Peter, 
I read your article earlier this year and was thoroughly impressed by the painstaking lengths you have gone to in order to document this transitional period in bicycle construction.
Thank you so much for writing this!
Kind regards,
Steve

P.S. I have read most if not all of your other articles and loved those as well!


----------



## fat tire trader (Mar 15, 2019)

Hi Peter,
I just skimmed through your article. I'll read it slowly when I can make time. I have a 979 and a 992.
Thanks,
Chris


----------

